# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  Happy Veterans Day

## andynap

To all who have served


F66CC187-AAC5-41B8-9884-1F12425E1A57.jpeg
B2344C38-7DE7-4B49-AE27-D96DCEEADAD1.jpeg
E8E82AAB-5508-4F69-B53F-0B626C310780.jpeg

----------


## GMP62

Thanks to all of our vets for your courageous service to our country. We are forever grateful and will never forget.

----------


## JEK

B15C63F1-5344-44BD-A561-CAA368C733EC.gif

----------


## JEK

1E71A7FD-2DA8-4791-A6C1-D283CD811046.gif

----------


## cec1

I wasn't eligible for military service. But my brother served . . . and my Dad was part of the WWII D-Day invasion as a paratrooper with the 82nd Airborne Division, helping to secure vital transportation and communication lines in Normandie (landing in St. Mere Eglise) the night before the sea invasion and went through France, Sicily, Italy, Belgium, The Netherlands, and fought in the "Battle of the Bulge," participated in liberation of German "concentration" camps, and was part of the occupation force in Berlin at the end of the War.  Like most who were in the military as part of "The Greatest Generation," my Dad rarely spoke of this time . . . and only reluctantly and succinctly answered questions about it.  His service, as with many thousands of others who have defended (and do defend) US and related interests, is remarkable in so many selfless and modest respects.  Much gratitude is owed to our Veterans.

----------


## NancySC

Happy birthday, Happy New Year, Happy Christmas (in the UK) are all appropriate, but the original post topic header struck a chord the wrong way with me.  I honor all who have served with thanks and reverence, especially my uncle who was buried in the late 40's at Arlington National Cemetery.

----------


## JEK

> Happy birthday, Happy New Year, Happy Christmas (in the UK) are all appropriate, but the original post topic header struck a chord the wrong way with me.  I honor all who have served with thanks and reverence, especially my uncle who was buried in the late 40's at Arlington National Cemetery.




Certainly on Memorial Day one should be more somber in the greeting, but it is perfectly suitable to wish Veterans a happy day for their service.

A Navy Veteran

----------


## andynap

> Certainly on Memorial Day one should be more somber in the greeting, but it is perfectly suitable to wish Veterans a happy day for their service.
> 
> A Navy Veteran



 :thumb up: 

The greeting for Veterans Day and Memorial Day is often confused.

An Army Veteran

----------


## cec1

> The greeting for Veterans Day and Memorial Day is often confused.
> 
> An Army Veteran



So true, Andy . . . important to recognize today's honor of patriotism and willingness to serve our country.  Which is distinguished from Memorial Day's honor for US military men & woman who lost their lives in service of our country. Where would we be without both?

----------

